# Skeeter SP 150 Rebuild



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a new project. I couldn't pass this up. Found this for 125 bucks on CL. [smiley=1-computergeek.gif] I only went out for the tilt trailer in great shape but found the boat to be in solid condition. 
I will redo this at a very slow pace so the updates will slow, also dont know if it will be considered a micro. Its 16' but Im gonna try to find an older 150 in good condition. [smiley=carcrash.gif] Well here it is.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

I know how you feel I need a new project also  looking for a johnson skiff now. are you in the swf skiff club here?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

No Im not. I went out with the Gheenoe club about 6 months ago. I dont have Saturdays off Oct. - Apr. so I usually go out on Fridays and late Saturdays. The clubs dont work out for me.


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL.... I think you and I are a bit alike . 


We just can't stop. I don't know if you read my remark on that Mitchell post , but I just bought a 16 ft Mitchell skiff also . That's gonna be my next one . ;D. 

I can't wait to see what you do with this one..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Like wise Gator. Will be looking forward to your build.

Does anyone here know about what speeds to expect from this boat. With 100, 125, 150
Its rated for up to 150


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Tails
is the club you refering too the old Gheenoe club?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Soooooo, As I look into my back yard I start thinking. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]
Maybe Ill completely remove the cap and turn it into a center console or side console. Guess that will leave me with some creative design instead of just patching some holes and installing components. [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Did a little after work on Saturday
Removed the rub rail








Cut out rear seat








Thinking what to do








Ok cut some more 








How about this








yea..... cut it 








And here is where I ended up

















So far Im dreaming of a center console flats/bay boat.
Believe it or not the transom is solid and appears to be original 79'. All original rear stringers are strong. I will need to replace some of the ribs, and whoever put this floor in with no protection from the elements is off their rocker.
All replacements will be with plascore or x-cell. Well I guess I got a nice piece of plywood ;D


----------



## capehorn (Aug 20, 2011)

You probably filled a dumpster with your through away! Like your direction.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive always thought of doing this was well. Its just very logical because the hulls ride very well and can handle alot of power. Honestly if i were to redo it (take this with salt). I would do a center console, front rear decks and walkaround gunnels. Keep it light, using biax and all foam core. And put a 90 yamaha 2 stroke on i with a jackplate. That should lighten the hull up considerably, giving it better draft, and still have plenty of speed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

catrunner
Thats almost my exact thoughts, except it will have a 115 2 stk. I can still get 4 cyl and get a bit more out of it. I have some Ideas for the CC and front deck.
I will repair the two rear livewells though. Oh and Ill be using plascore instead.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats the other thing i forgot to mention that i like about these hulls. The gigantic release wells!! We do alot of live bait fishing in my area and big wells are a must, besides, if your not using it , it makes a good cooler. (if its insulated)


----------

